# 

## Jemois

Witajcie, 

Ostatnio pomyślałem o stworzeniu sobie małej chatki na ogrodzie. Zależy mi na zdecydowanie mniejszej chatce niż 35m2. Planuje raczej gdzieś w wymiarach 3x3, może 3x4. Nie chcę jednak by był to domek letniskowy "zrób to sam", tylko normalny, solidny, drewniany składak, z miejscem na kozę.  

Domek ma być takim cichym zakątkiem, zupełnie analogowym. Prąd ewentualnie mogę podciągnąć, ale nie o to chodzi. 

Ile może takie coś wynieść i jest ktos, kto się w tym specjalizuje? Gotowce w necie chodzą po 10 tyś (przy materiałach teoretycznie całorocznych).

----------

